

A headset that reads your brainwaves - xiaoma
http://www.ted.com/talks/tan_le_a_headset_that_reads_your_brainwaves.html

======
xiaoma
I first heard of this technology several years ago, but what makes this
particular version of it special is the software. It's now capable of mapping
and adjusting for individual differences in brain fold structure. This makes
it both more powerful and more suitable for wide-spread use. It's also far,
far cheaper than previous attempts at similar tools.

